# Your Horse's Signature Pose- Share!



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey's:











Also, Sky is so cute!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, those are cute.

Well, Dobe has 2 signature looks, though I think he has perfected the entire range of emotion. He has more personality and facial expression than any other horse I've ever seen. Most the pictures I get of him either have his "****y/stink-eye" look


















or his "Why, yes I _can_ be pretty and photogenic....when I want to. Aren't I sexy?"


















Then there's Denny, who has perfected the "I see you there, what are you doing *squinty eye*? No, _don't_ look at me" face









Then Rafe and Taz have pretty much the same look of "Herp, derp. Wait..........what?"


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love your pic Sky! Here are "mine" First is Apache, then Bella, then Bonnie, then Cheyenne, then Lakota, then Sapphire and last but not least Tequila.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL omg Apache's face :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

"You are dumb. Knock this off." At least once a day, I receive this look. This particular one is the last of 4 pictures where she goes from perfectly posed and lovely to just ****ed off at my picture-taking.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Great poses so far! Love how expressive horses can be


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

*My 2 ponies!*

Here is Belle's Can I Haz Cookie face:











And here is Bing's I'm tired, that was a tough lesson face:










I need to get some new pics uploaded on my iPad of Bing and some more of Belle. I'm planning a bath day this weekend, so good photo op time!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Sky is freaking adorable! Love the center pic, it's kind of a bashful face!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha yeah he was having a photo day :lol: He knows when he's the star of the show lol.

Thanks


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Alibi likes to splay her legs, then stick her nose out!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That is really really cute, Lexiie


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks She makes that face all the time


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Clyde has to faces his pretty face








And dorky face ... 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

Abbey's is the "OMG WHAT IS THAT?!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cute!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

Shell








Boo








Katie


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Snickers is almost always like this:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Saranda said:


> Snickers is almost always like this:


Haha yeah I noticed when I was browsing through your picture thread. He's really sweet faced


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, Sky, he really is and he uses that for his own good - one does not simply resist this look  -


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh Sky too.. but I'm a tough one to bribe. So his efforts don't work on me, but they do work on the people at the barn who shower him with love and cookies hehe


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Josie and her Derp face








and then her trying to be all cool








Miss not so innocent Sugar who thinks that if she bows for you every time you walk up to her youll give her another treat 








Charlies "Oh S**T! they caught me " look








I can haz cooookie? face that i cant resist








Please Sir can i have some more?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Awwww so many gorgeous horses!!  



Brock's signature pose:











The Evil Horse of Doom's signature pose










(Yes, they're the same horse - or the same body at least. I swear there's some demonic possession happening )


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Awww Roperchick that last one is adorable.. so is Rosie's derp face 

I love your "evil horse of doom" Evil horse of doom!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Nawww thanks - he may be plotting an apocalypse but at least he looks good while he does it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Daddy's is: (his) Right ear forward, left ear back. :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha awesome


----------

